# Windows SP1 Probleme



## Psyclic (17. Oktober 2002)

Wenn ich das SP1 für XP prof. installieren will meint der mein produkt-key währe irgendwie ungültig... kann doch gar net 
was muss ich tun damit der aufhört zu meckern und den mist endlich installiert ??


----------



## Christoph (17. Oktober 2002)

Tja,
mit dem SP1 werden gecrackte Versionen entlarvt  

Einzige Möglichkeit: Windows ohne SP1 installieren


----------



## mirscho (17. Oktober 2002)

Meine Meinung! Ich meine, das "normale" Pro kauft sich auch keiner...ich hab mir die schülerversion geholt ca 80€, und als schülerversion gibts nur die Pro  *hö* 

ich geb ja zu, ist auch nicht "ganz" legal..

obwohl mir die home ausgereicht hätte...


----------



## madmax2600 (17. Oktober 2002)

Ich kann verstehen, dass nicht jeder von Euch jährlich einen batzen Geld fuer neue MS Hirngespinste ausgeben kann.
Das soll jeder machen wie er will und ich misch mich da nicht ein.

Nun zu Psyclic:
Dein Problem ist von hochi trefflist beschrieben, Du hast eine "il"legale version. Es gibt aber eine Loesung. Vielleicht aber einen kurzen Exkurs - was ist passiert? 

Microsoft hat auch eine Stolperfalle für die "Software-Piraten" eingebaut. Die Stolperfalle besteht darin, dass das Update nicht möglich ist, wenn das Windows XP Produkt mit einem der typischen im Umlauf befindlichen piratierten Registrierschlüssel registriert ist, d.h. für das Update sind diverse Keys geblacklistet, welche dies alles sind, ist natürlich nicht bekannt, man darf aber davon ausgehen, dass die typische Registriernummer FCKGW- xxxx- xxxx- xxxx- xxxx- xxxx gesperrt ist. Es erfolgt kein Datenverlust beim Versuch, das Update auf so einen Rechner aufzuspielen, das "Jüngste Gericht" kommt auch nicht, sondern es ist schlichtweg nicht möglich, das SP1 zu installieren.

Die Lösung:

Im Prinzip muss man WinXP "umregistrieren", d.h. man muß seine Installation mit einem Registrierschlüssel versehen, die nicht gesperrt ("geblacklistet") ist. Dies ist nicht so schwer.

Ich werde hier keine Links zu irgendwelchen "il"legalen Werkzeugen mitteilen. Nur die Info es gibt im WWW ein Tool das nennt sich "xp_cd_key_changer" damit kann man die Seriennummer austauschen.
Danach sollte ein Update auf SP1 funktionieren.

Ich hoffe das hat geholfen.

madmax2600


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Oktober 2002)

Falsch:

Hardcoremöglichkeit - man baut sich eine Winxp-CD mit Update drauf und startet das update von dort. Es wird nur nach einem (neuen) key gefragt und das gesamte sp wird aufgespielt (nicht nur nötige, sondern alle dateien ... was aber nicht unbeding schlecht sein muss).

Anleitung hierzu in der CT zu finden.
Ausgabe 20/2002


Und die Sache mit der Raubkopie ist nicht unbedingt mehr gegeben. Denkt Euch nur die vielen Keygens, die gültige Seriennummern produzieren, da braucht doch nur jemand diese nummer verwendet zu haben und schon ist man als rechtmäßiger user gebranntmarkt....

Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## sam (17. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Und die Sache mit der Raubkopie ist nicht unbedingt mehr gegeben. Denkt Euch nur die vielen Keygens, die gültige Seriennummern produzieren, da braucht doch nur jemand diese nummer verwendet zu haben und schon ist man als rechtmäßiger user gebranntmarkt...*


...und das funktioniert  
such das ganze mal in google...hab auf anhieb "was" gefunden


----------



## Psyclic (18. Oktober 2002)

hat sich alles erledigt... hab meinen thread hier wohl ausnahmsweise etwas voreilig gepostet... nach kleinen recherchen hat sich die sache nun erledigt und das servicepack läuft 

illegal ? wie ? wer wo ? ICH ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. Oktober 2002)

Einfacher wie...


> hat sich alles erledigt... hab meinen thread hier wohl ausnahmsweise etwas voreilig gepostet... nach kleinen recherchen hat sich die sache nun erledigt und das servicepack läuft


....wäre wohl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 + 

 Delete? To delete this post, check the box to the left and then click the button to the right.
Note: deleting this post will result in the deletion of the entire thread if this post is the first post in the thread.  



  
Nicht persönlich gegen Dich gemeint - nur mal ein algemeiner Hinweis!


----------



## Christoph (18. Oktober 2002)

> illegal ? wie ? wer wo ? ICH ?



ich vertrau dir


----------

